# Several questions on the CD player (or whatever it's called)



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Lets start over.......were do you think the usb port is.......I haven't seen one without it.....yet.

Rob


----------



## 1point6 (Oct 20, 2014)

Robby said:


> Lets start over.......were do you think the usb port is.......I haven't seen one without it.....yet.
> 
> Rob


Hey, I'm 100% sure I don't have them, but just to be clear:








Same as here, only instead of a port, there is a plastic cover that cannot be removed.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Hang on.

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I went out to my 2012 eco to verify....I have the base system.

Center console.....that cover is supposed to be hinged.....there is a 3.5mm aux jack and alongside it, a USB port.....both covered by the little lid.

In reading the OM.....it says all versions equipped the same.....are you in U.S.A.?........If not, that may be whatsup.

Rob


----------



## 1point6 (Oct 20, 2014)

Robby said:


> I went out to my 2012 eco to verify....I have the base system.
> 
> Center console.....that cover is supposed to be hinged.....there is a 3.5mm aux jack and alongside it, a USB port.....both covered by the little lid.
> 
> ...


Nope, I live in Israel. In here the 1.6 and 1.8 verisons are models imported from Korea, not USA. The 1.4 though is made in the USA and costs much more.
That's probably why I don't have the port, and you do. 
Anyway you made me curious and I went checking again, there is a large AUX cover, when I open it there are 2 ports: One 3.5mm aux jack, and alongside it something that looks exactly the same just with no hole, looks like a filling for the USB port. So no port for me.

However, went down to check with 1 DVD and 1 CD. The CD played fine, the DVD didn't. Guess that's why it's called CD Player.:happy:
So if anyone wondered, CD discs only, and .mp3 files only.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

So, now we know......no usb port in Israel.

Rob


----------



## 1point6 (Oct 20, 2014)

Robby said:


> So, now we know......no usb port in Israel.
> 
> Rob


Haha. 
I guess the newer versions do have them however. Still bummer as CD's only hold up to 700MB


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

You might want to talk to the dealer and see what it might take to have it added. I'm guessing you'll need a module added as well as the port and cable.

Or, you might want to consider adding a MP3 player and using the Aux in.


----------



## 1point6 (Oct 20, 2014)

ChevyGuy said:


> You might want to talk to the dealer and see what it might take to have it added. I'm guessing you'll need a module added as well as the port and cable.
> 
> Or, you might want to consider adding a MP3 player and using the Aux in.


Considered doing that, but I don't wanna go through this much trouble for music haha. 
I already have the disc player which is pretty much enough, and 700MB holds around 150 songs, so I'm good for now. 
Thanks anyway guys


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

I think "base models" in countries other than the US only have AUX IN and no USB port. 



I am guessing that if your stock radio only has 2 lines in the display as pictured below, this would indicate that there is no USB port. 












Now, if your radio display is similar to the one below, you are likely to have a USB Port. 












cheers!


----------



## 1point6 (Oct 20, 2014)

phantom said:


> I think "base models" in countries other than the US only have AUX IN and no USB port.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. I have the smaller one. Already burnt myself a disc with 150 songs tho so I'm good


----------



## 1point6 (Oct 20, 2014)

Guys, could this work:
LP USB Port Assembly for 08 09 10 11 12 Chevy Cruze | eBay
Or is it fake?


----------



## aestes89 (May 26, 2012)

Good find! I don't think it's fake, but I definitely don't think it'll work for you. It looks to me like it's literally the USB port. The actual wiring that would need to be in place from the factory headunit to the armrest to connect the USB still isn't there I don't think. And that's assuming that there's no additional module/software flash needed. Unfortunately, you're out of luck. I too have the same issue. Bought a 2011 1LT and then realized it didn't have USB, only AUX. BUT. Here's a solution you might consider: amazon.com BTC 450. I think Kinivio makes it. Anyway, it's a tiny little disc you can stick in your car (I hid mine on the front of the armrest) that works perfectly for this. The wires and everything hide so well, it almost looks stock. It's intended for bluetooth hands-free calling, but it works GREAT for playing music. It has song skip buttons and a play button built in. You don't even need to take your phone out of your pocket. Just hit "play" when you get in the car, and it starts streaming whatever you listened to last in the car. If you have a good data plan, you can use internet radio. If you just want to stream local bluetooth, your phone still holds waaaay more than a CD-R. The sound quality is great. I have an aftermarket speaker setup, and I can hardly tell the difference between CD and Bluetooth with this. I've used it with iPhone and several androids without issue. It's the next best thing to having a USB port, in my opinion, and it doubles as a phone chargers with a built in USB port. (but only for charging.) Anyways, good luck to you! Your frustration just reminded me of my own, so I thought I'd share my workaround for the problem.


----------



## 1point6 (Oct 20, 2014)

aestes89 said:


> Good find! I don't think it's fake, but I definitely don't think it'll work for you. It looks to me like it's literally the USB port. The actual wiring that would need to be in place from the factory headunit to the armrest to connect the USB still isn't there I don't think. And that's assuming that there's no additional module/software flash needed. Unfortunately, you're out of luck. I too have the same issue. Bought a 2011 1LT and then realized it didn't have USB, only AUX. BUT. Here's a solution you might consider: amazon.com BTC 450. I think Kinivio makes it. Anyway, it's a tiny little disc you can stick in your car (I hid mine on the front of the armrest) that works perfectly for this. The wires and everything hide so well, it almost looks stock. It's intended for bluetooth hands-free calling, but it works GREAT for playing music. It has song skip buttons and a play button built in. You don't even need to take your phone out of your pocket. Just hit "play" when you get in the car, and it starts streaming whatever you listened to last in the car. If you have a good data plan, you can use internet radio. If you just want to stream local bluetooth, your phone still holds waaaay more than a CD-R. The sound quality is great. I have an aftermarket speaker setup, and I can hardly tell the difference between CD and Bluetooth with this. I've used it with iPhone and several androids without issue. It's the next best thing to having a USB port, in my opinion, and it doubles as a phone chargers with a built in USB port. (but only for charging.) Anyways, good luck to you! Your frustration just reminded me of my own, so I thought I'd share my workaround for the problem.


Whoa bud, thanks alot! It does seem great.
But I'm not frustrated or anything, I'm doing great with CD-R. The only reason I don't use AUX is that I find it troublesome to connect the cable to my phone everytime I get in the car. I just wanted something that stays in the car and whenever I start driving the music continues from where I left. The options I had were:
1) A USB Flash Drive with 8/16GB just for the cruze - Best option, unfortunately not relevant because it's too much trouble to install a USB port
2) A small MP3 player (something like Sansa clip) and an AUX permanently installed in AUX jack - Not so good IMO
3) Using the CD player, which is currently pretty much good as I fit around 150 GREAT quality songs in 700MB. The music sounds super-good on loud volume and it's pretty clear, and the music starts whenever I start up which is awesome

Again, appreciate your idea but IF I get it, I have to connect my phone to the BTC via bluetooth everytime and hit play on my phone, which is why I avoid using the AUX in the first place.
Thanks a bunch everyone


----------



## aestes89 (May 26, 2012)

Oh, I totally get that. I'd hate having to plug in my cable everytime too! But actually, you don't have to do that. Like I said, the phone stays in your pocket the whole time, unless you're searching for a specific song. Once you pair your phone with the receiver, you just leave bluetooth enabled on your phone. You just have to hit the play button on your bluetooth receiver, conveniently located wherever you place it, and it will start playing wherever you left off on your phone last, whether is was jogging, driving, or listening at home. It's not perfect. I'd say once every few weeks to a month, I have to unplug and re-plug the receiver because it forgets my phone's connection or something. But, it's fairly lazy-friendly haha. Anyways, the CD player is pretty awesome in terms of quality. Honestly, the only drawback to me is that it can only hold one CD. I find myself wanting to change songs CD's a lot. I get sick of the same songs really fast, but that's probably just a personal problem. Good luck to you, my USB-less brother!


----------



## 1point6 (Oct 20, 2014)

aestes89 said:


> Oh, I totally get that. I'd hate having to plug in my cable everytime too! But actually, you don't have to do that. Like I said, the phone stays in your pocket the whole time, unless you're searching for a specific song. Once you pair your phone with the receiver, you just leave bluetooth enabled on your phone. You just have to hit the play button on your bluetooth receiver, conveniently located wherever you place it, and it will start playing wherever you left off on your phone last, whether is was jogging, driving, or listening at home. It's not perfect. I'd say once every few weeks to a month, I have to unplug and re-plug the receiver because it forgets my phone's connection or something. But, it's fairly lazy-friendly haha. Anyways, the CD player is pretty awesome in terms of quality. Honestly, the only drawback to me is that it can only hold one CD. I find myself wanting to change songs CD's a lot. I get sick of the same songs really fast, but that's probably just a personal problem. Good luck to you, my USB-less brother!


Haha, thanks bro!


----------

